# Assassin Snails



## gingergnome (Jun 25, 2013)

I've got oodles of baby assassin snails ... the largest of the babies are about 9-10mm now and the smallest are really tiny.

Someone has expressed an interest in taking some of the snails which is fine but I'm not sure how big they should be when I let them go?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

As long as they are healthy,and you are honest about size I would think(opinion with no factual basis)you could send them whenever you want.I have not dealt with assasins,but am under the impression they ate in demand.


----------



## gingergnome (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks Coralbandit. The snails (so far) are all going to folks in a local forum so should be OK. I was told assassin snails were hard to breed but mine have bred loads which is brilliant


----------

